# Bearing grease & paint "save"



## mickeyc (Jul 22, 2013)

I have the '63 Hollywood completely apart, going to refresh the bearings, etc.  Not a restoration, just making it smooth and safe for the wife.  Need some recommendations.  What type of grease for the bearings?  Think I remember something heavy like water pump grease.  Is that even available any more?  What should I use to stabilize the painted surfaces?  There is some surface rust here and there, but I don't want to repaint, just don't want it getting any worse.  Maybe just a paste wax?  
I'm sure I'll think of more stuff.  Appreciate answers I have already gotten to my lame questions.  This is really a great web site.
Thanks for all replies.

mickeyc


----------

